# FoodProcessor Suggestions? Emulsified Meat



## desertloper (Feb 18, 2017)

I broke my Black&Decker 500 amp food processor, today emulsifying meat for Weisswurst.

Obviously the old wedding gift was t up to snuff for meat processing.

What are you guys successfully using?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2017)

I used to use a Cuisinart for hot dogs.

But honestly I think I get just as good of results just double grinding the meat & the last grind is thru the smallest plate I have.

Al


----------



## desertloper (Feb 19, 2017)

Al, what plate size is your smallest?
I kind of was doubting if there was any food processor up to snuff to handle 10lb batches


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 19, 2017)

I just got the 14 cup Hamilton beach professional, Used air miles for it, So it is waiting for me to try it, When double grinding we use a 3/16 plat for the fine stuff. even a triple grind for the emulsified.


----------

